# Amazon Gold Box Deal on TomTom GPS car kit for old generation ipod Touch



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you have a 1st through 3rd generation iPod Touch, the Amazon deal of the day for today is a TomTom car kit that coverts the older Touch to a GPS. $20 for the conversion kit, you supply the Touch. Sounds like a good deal for those who have an older Touch and want a GPS! I don't believe it will help you if you have the current generation, though (which is probably why it is being sold off like this).

Note that this deal turns into a pumpkin after Tuesday night!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up. I ordered one, even though I'm not quite sure what I’m going to use it for.  

Mike


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Is this just the dash mount?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Vet said:


> Is this just the dash mount?


I haven't seen the product myself but the description on the Amazon page says it includes a built in GPS and speakers. Note that it does NOT include the Tomtom app which you have to buy separately.

This is based on my reading of the product page, you should satisfy yourself before you buy!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks. It looks like the Tom Tom app is $49.99.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

From the things I've read, it appears that you can use any app that needs GPS to operate can use the device, but if you want turn-by-turn directions then you have to get the TomTom app.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It showed up today. It's pretty nice... Not only do all the GPS apps work (without you having to buy the TomTom software), but now I can charge my iPod Touch with a standard USB cable.

It also has an audio out jack so you can listen to music at the same time.

I'll probably get the TomTom app in the next few months anyway.

Thanks to the Hooded Claw for posting this.

Mike


----------

